# Paint Boer Buckling



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I just took these pictures of Force today for a potential buyer, but as of this moment he is not spoken for...  His sire is CSB Gauge's G-Force *EN*, an RRD Gauge son. We have been showing this buckling and will continue to until he sells. He is super sweet and he is lead trained.  If you're interested let me know! Priced at $1200. 

He is 3 m/o.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen! I'm really happy with how he is turning out.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's nice! Very flashy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Dani.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is his dam. We showed her in May and she won her class.  She just finished lactating in these pictures, so doesn't look her best as far as weight.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

What on earth have you been feeding that kid!! Hes super nice Crossroads!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh! I love Force!!!! He's such a hunk!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Marcey.  I weighed him a couple days ago and he was 91lbs... so he as an ADG of .73. He gets free choice alfalfa and grain 2x a day.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

You mean hes not on full feed??!! Have you registered him?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He used to be until about a month ago... Yes, he is registered: 10640362 At his first show he was only 4 weeks old... he placed 5th and 6th in 16. We were so thrilled as he beat a bunch of big guys


----------

